

Creativity and usefulness Re: Why smart people have bad ideas - greendestiny
http://greendestinyonyc.blogspot.com/2007/08/creativity.html
I think this is topic that interests most of us at hacker news. Please comment here and consider this a draft, I'll be happy to change the post based on feedback.
======
_bq
Your research paper is the work of brilliance. Thanks for sharing it. I'm
definitely going to be using some of your techniques. The citation will be
yours my friend....the citation will be yours.

~~~
greendestiny
Haha, thanks :) But do check out Yu's work on General Linear Cameras which is
a more formal treatment of the same thing. He did his work at the same time as
mine, and while I took a more practical graphics approach, his is more
complete.

